# DH thinks I have enough, but what do men know?!



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Seriously...you can never have too much MAC!! I'm finally posting my entire MAC Collection, plus a few of my other faves (except skincare & concealors). I have a ton of other stuff I didn't photograph, though...maybe some day.  This took forever and I'm pooped!!

Here we go!!

Eyeshadows










15-pan palette (L to R, Top to Bottom):Blanc Type, Mineralism, Woodwinked, Tempting, Mothbrown
Neutral Pink, Pink Papillion, Digit, Little Minx, Satellite Dreams
Olive Groove, Sprintime Skipper, Wondergrass, Shimmermoss, Moonflower
Singles (L to R, Top to Bottom):  Vanilla (utterly destroyed), Daisychain, Jest, Solar White
Time & Space, Bold & Brazen, Botanical
Aquavert, Warm Chill, Mink & Sable, Evening Aura





Self Made Quad 1:  Plum (pro), Bio Green, Dazzlelight, Paradisco
Quad 2:  Orb, Innuendo, Swish, Memorabilia
Singles:  Shore Leave, Grand Entrance, Dreammaker
Clue, Magnetic Fields, Smoke & Diamonds
Firespot, Parrot, Illegal Cargo





Quad 3:  All That Glitters, Beautiful Iris, Shale, Cranberry
Quad 4:  Sunday Best, Amber Lights, French Grey, Humid
Singles:  Dreammaker, Warming Trend, Era
Smoke & Diamonds, Saturnal, Brun
Illegal Cargo, Mancatcher, Amythest

Not Pictured:  Dovefeather, Greensmoke, Satin Taupe

MES




Whim, Bright Side/Gallery Gal, Illusionary/Burning Ambition, Heat/Element, Interview/Purple-X
Earthly Riches, Hot Contrast, Play on Plums, Two to Glow
Pink Split, Fresh Green Mix, Love Connection

Paints, Paint Pots (samples) & Fluidlines (samples)




Artjam, Stilife, Untitled, Rollickin
Nice Vice, Artifact, Delft, Blackground, Indianwood, Bare Study
Girl Friendly, Moss Scape, Groundwork, Constructivist, Painterly
Delphic, Haunting, Brassy, Graphic Brown

Not Pictured:  Canton Candy & Mauvism Paints

MSFs




Starting at Top:  Northern Lights, Light Flush, Glissade, Gold Spill, Naked You, Shimpagne, New Vegas, Porcelain Pink, Metal Rock (sample)

Powders & Blushes




Delicacy and Coupe D'Chic IPP, Pearl Blossom BP
Springsheen, Fleurry, Peachykeen, Cantaloupe (Pro)
Well-Dressed, Shy Angel, Mocha
Merrily (MB), Salsarose (Pro)

Full-size Pigments




Frost, White, Vanilla, Naked, Your Ladyship, Lily White, Shimmertime
Apricot Pink, Revved-Up, Cool Pink, Melon, Off the Radar, Acid Orange, Golden Lemon
Gilded Green, Chartruese, Emerald Green, Copperized, Mutiny, Bell-Bottom Blue, Naval Blue
Lovely Lily, Viz-A-Violet, French Violet, Circa Plum, Entremauve, Grape, Jardin Aires
Dazzleray, Gold Mode, Cocomotion, Mauvement, Subtle, Gold Stroke, Chocolate Brown
Silver Fog, Sweet Sienna, Dark Soul

Pigment Samples




Accent Red, Ruby Red, Maroon, Bright Coral, Red Electric, Helium, All Girl, Pink
Pink Vivid, Magenta Madness, Electric Coral, Orange, Neo-Orange, Gold Dusk, Primary Yellow, Rock-It Yellow
Pastorale, Golden Olive, Night Light, Green Space, Green (Frost), Landscape Green, Green Brown, Old Gold
Forest Green, Aire-de-Blu, Azreal Blue, Softwashed Grey, Steel Blue, Blue Brown, Teal, Turquoise (Matte)
RR Blue, Marine Ultra, Kitschmas, Quietly, Rich Purple, Nocturnal Plum, Deep Purple, Full-Force Violet
Goldenaire, Sunnydaze, Coco, Softwashed, Frozen White, Pink Opal

Eye & Lip Pencils & Brushes





Lipglasses & Lustreglasses









Dreamy, VG VI SE, Morning Glory, Sweetness, Out for Fun, Heartthrob, Luminary, White Magic, Fine China, Mouthwatering, Underage, Early Bloomer, Fashion Pack
Sugar Trance, Prrr, Young Spark, Bodymind, Collection 06, Kei, Bendel Girl, Luxuriate, Soft & Slow, Nymphette, Turkish Delight (Sample WN), Lip 65, En Pointe





Prize Petal, Ensign, Cultureclash, Heartfelt Pink, Bait, La La Libertine, All Woman, Petal Pusher, Cult Fave, Magnificent, Hey, Sailor, Sonic Vibe, Sweetie Cake
Malibu Barbie, Racy, Wondershine, Avarice, Bazaarish, Happening Gal, Algorithm, VG VI, Pink Clash, Dusk, Nico Now, VG V, Corps-de-Ballet
Bikini Line (Sample WN), Beaux, Oh Baby, Corsette, Sinnamon, Mad Cap, Mad Cap, Majestic, Elaborate, Elaborate, Truth & Light, Moonbathe, Pink Grapefruit, Spring Bean, Rose Champagne, Headliner

Lipstick Army off to fight a war of dull!! Forward MARCH!! (Doesn't it look like it?!)









Body Suit, Politely Pink, Barely Lit, Snob Appeal, Play it Soft, Bunny Pink, Retrodaze, Sweet & Single
Love, Henri, Pink Aperitif, Rue D'Bois, Sweetie, Blueblood, Stroke of Lust, Out to Shock, Giddy
Fast Thrill, Flowerplay, Lollipop Loving, Plink!, Utter Pervette, 3N, Smile, Pleasureseeker





Patisserie, Aristo-Chic, Hug Me, Sharp Beige, Entwined, High Strung, Curiositease, Midimauve
VG V, Instinctive, Wuss, Nouveau-Frou, Y, Soft Lust, Frenzy, 3-D
Naked Paris, Mellow Flame, Super-Sequin, Lure, Budding Lust, Fast Lane, Roleplay, VG VI
Couture, Casanova, Sophisto, Port Red, Overdone

Slimshines




Most Wanted, Scant, Tropic Glow, Gaily, Gaily, Funshine, Funshine, Gentle Simmer, Bare, Swelter, High 90's, Voile

TLC, Tendertones & Dazzleglasses




Summerfete TLC, Sweet Tooth, Honey Bare, Take A Hint, Pucker, Shush! Tendertones
Sugarrimmed, Bare Necessity, Baby Sparks, Like Venus, Steppin' Out, Glamour O.D. Dazzleglasses

Lipgelees, Lipglass Tasti(s) & Lipglass Stains




Moonstone, Cellopink, Lil' Sizzler, Gemstone Lipgelees, Peachcreme, Peachcreme, Tastease Lipglass Tasti(s)
Hi-Resin Rose, Hi-Resin Rose, Peach Complement, Silly, Silly, Restrained Rust, Low-Light Silver Lipglass Stains
Twirltone, Twirltone, Spin Pink, Spin Pink, Chicmates Lipglass Stains
Sweet Brule, Sugar Spin, Cina-Bon-Bon, Caramel Frostee Mini Tasti(s), Chicky, Ghettoflower, Filtered Yellow, Restrained Rust Mini Stains

Mmm...Lipglass!! That's Chewy, my little "helper".





Pink & Red Nailpolishes (the basket is approx. 6.5"h x 10.5"w x 6.5"d for reference)





"Other" colors of Nail Polishes





He's pissed off that the makeups are getting all my attention. Grrr...





Chanel Goodies




Narcisse Blush, Sarfari, Cinnamon, and Orchid Shadows
Glossimers:  Pin-Up, Spark, Spark minis, Bubble, Satinette, Black Tie, Wonderland, Pin-Up, Iris, Constellation, Paillettes, Pink Crystal, Cry Baby, Rose Sand, Big Bang, Hibiscus, Eclipse
Lipsticks:  Crazed, Ingenue, Deauville, Magnolia Rose, Emotion, Antigua, Desirable, Lily Beige, Lilac Sky, Rose Baby, Exquise

Some other faves (Bobbi Brown, NARS, Smashbox, Lancome, Cargo & Sephora)




Smashbox Ecstasy Blush, Bobbi Brown Pink, Pink Quartz, Beige Shimmerbricks
NARS Eros, Vagabond, Diablo Lacquers, NARS Vera Cruz, Dolce Vita, Catfight, Mitzi, Venice, Sexual Healing Lipsticks
Cargo Berlin, Olso, Paris Glosses, Lancome Ski Bunny, Love Flower, Taffy Lipsticks, Smashbox Socialite Lipstick, NARS Greek Holiday, Tempest, Sweet Dreams, Orgasm, Risky Business, Stella, Bad Education, Metis Glosses
Sephora Nos. 17 & 11 Lipglosses

...annnd Random Backups




Mocha Blush, Clue Eyeshadow
Fine China Lipglass, Neutral Pink Eyeshadow

If you want to see these pics supersized here's the link: Picasa Web Albums - Karin - The Collection


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 5, 2008)

amazing! Thanks for sharing! Your right. You can never have too much!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 5, 2008)

Wickkkked collection!

What do men knowwww?? EXACTLY! Not a whole lot about makeup thats for sure! Especially a MAC addict


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome! I was drooling over all the pretty pinks, plums & neutrals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the flower brush & pencil holders. HaHa...the lipstick army...the lippies look so dreamy all together like that.

nah, not too much


----------



## KikiB (Aug 5, 2008)

I love all your Chanel Karin...a girl can dream...and I need that blue Essie polish STAT.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

wooohooo nice collection! i'm in awe of all the lipsticks and glosses....wowza i freaking love the "army!"


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 5, 2008)

wow amazing! I love all the pinks you have! your chanel glossimer collection is AMAZING


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2008)

thats an amazing collection


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 5, 2008)

oohhhh my gosh. what a fantastic collection. the pigments are great!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks ladies...it's taken me _years_ to build this.  And I'm gonna keep building it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The lipstick army is my fave!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 5, 2008)

Great collection Karin!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome collection! Especially all the lip products!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

^^Yeah, I'm a lip-girl, can ya tell?!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow Karin!  Nice collection!  You have a great assortment of lip products!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 6, 2008)

You are so right,you can never ever have enough lol.Chewy is sooo adorable.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Aug 6, 2008)

I can truly say that I thought I felt envy before opening this thread, however now I *REALLY* have been formally introduced to envy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a bit speechless...the kicker for me was the fantastic layout of the products!  WOW...I mean WOW!


----------



## shell12367 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice collection, what do men know? it is never enough!


----------



## n_c (Aug 6, 2008)

Great collection... a little of everything really nice stuff


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool collection.  You need more brushes though!! LOL (jokes!!)


----------



## LoveMac26 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great collection. I love your eyeshadow and pigment colors!


----------



## nursie (Aug 6, 2008)

i LOVE the lipstick ARMY !!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Cool collection. You need more brushes though!! LOL (jokes!!)_

 
Teeheehee...I'm working on it!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay, seriously drooling over your collection.  I wish we were best friends, cause I would never leave your collection


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 7, 2008)

Excellent stash!!!

<33


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 7, 2008)

wow really nice collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome! How do you store it all?


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 7, 2008)

I have baskets for lipglosses, lipsticks, blushes/MSFs, and any "neutral" shadows.  My "colored" shadows and pigments are stored in a three-drawer storage container (like the plastic ones from Target).  I really need a better system - something more centralized, because I've run out of room for my pigments.  Eventually, I'll get a traincase.


----------



## Sario (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm drooling! Your collection gives me and the rest of us just starting out something to dream about and aspire to!


----------



## sassylena (Aug 12, 2008)

wow, cool collection!


----------



## orkira (Dec 8, 2008)

My husband is the same way and I don't have an 8th of what you have!  Wonderful collection you have.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wooowza


----------



## christinakate (Dec 11, 2008)

I love Chewy, and your collection !


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

i don't remember u posting this...but you have alooooooooooooooooooot of Mac



Sario said:


> I'm drooling! Your collection gives me and the rest of us just starting out something to dream about and aspire to!


----------



## standardseries (Nov 18, 2010)

Lovely collection!  Your "helper" is quite cute =)


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Dec 11, 2010)

Your collection rocks. Atleast your DH knows of yours I don't let mine in my vanity or see receipts or have any idea how much I spend!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 15, 2010)

nice collection! love your little helper!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 20, 2010)

this is awesome!!!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome MAC collection, Karin! And I guess it has grown? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pink4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Your collection is really really nice. Drooling.


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

love all of this!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!  Yes, what do husbands know?  They dread those little black boxes!  Hehehe...  Look at all the pink!!  This is my dream collection!  May I come over and play?


----------



## chocokitty (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice collection.  I want more MSF's after seeing yours.  I need to recruit my cat to be my little helper and have her help me hide the black boxes from my husband


----------

